# Milestone 3 [ACG.US xt861] Bad audio after Beats installation



## sonar (Oct 18, 2012)

Hello all,
I just upgraded to a new Milestone 3 that's similar to the Droid 3. Its fairly new and from what I've searched up there is hardly little to no support for my device. I unlocked my device and rooted it in order to install Beats Audio from the market (unofficial release). I installed the apk and rebooted my device. After testing, the apk was a total failure as videos no longer played, music no longer played but the seek bar would jump around to random sections in the song.

I uninstalled this software from my phone only to realize I granted root permission and the software overwrote some driver files. So now I'm stuck with a new phone with no sound, because; 1. I can not find the correct CDMA_solana stock rom for my device, 2. I did not back up my rom so that's out the question.

I just want to get my sound working again, to my knowledge I can't even flash much roms either because my device is CDMA and pretty new.


----------

